
How to find cause of high kernel_task CPU usage (MacBook Pro) - searchableguy
https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/363337/how-to-find-cause-of-high-kernel-task-cpu-usage
======
ericd
This plagued me with a much older MBP (2010) for a long time before I stumbled
on the solution by opening it up. It even preempts UI, which makes it
especially maddening, as things start hitching. Turns out there was a solid
mat of dust between the fans and the heat sinks. So it’s not always from
charging on the left side.

------
kalleboo
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22949580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22949580)

------
blaydator
Should be named : "Don’t charge your MacBook with the left ports"

